# FEHLER !



## Tidurian (1. Juli 2006)

[db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info=" SELECT c.CharName, c.Stat_str, r.RealmName, r.RealmID, c.Faction, COUNT(t.TalentID) AS t, COUNT(rec.SpellID) AS r FROM (cdb_chars c,cdb_realms r) LEFT OUTER JOIN cdb_talents t ON (t.CharID=c.CharID) LEFT OUTER JOIN cdb_recipes rec ON (rec.CharID=c.CharID) WHERE c.RealmID=r.RealmID AND c.CharID=87584 GROUP BY c.CharID [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"]


das erscheint bei mir wenn ich versuche spieler zu betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab das quer durch die datenbank getestet da erscheint bei jedem spieler egal wo und was......


----------



## Stilzkin (1. Juli 2006)

Tidurian schrieb:


> [db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info=" SELECT c.CharName, c.Stat_str, r.RealmName, r.RealmID, c.Faction, COUNT(t.TalentID) AS t, COUNT(rec.SpellID) AS r FROM (cdb_chars c,cdb_realms r) LEFT OUTER JOIN cdb_talents t ON (t.CharID=c.CharID) LEFT OUTER JOIN cdb_recipes rec ON (rec.CharID=c.CharID) WHERE c.RealmID=r.RealmID AND c.CharID=87584 GROUP BY c.CharID [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"]
> das erscheint bei mir wenn ich versuche spieler zu betrachten
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir und meiner Freundin das Selbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=Blackjack=- (1. Juli 2006)

Jo kommt bei mir auch, würd gern wissen wann das behoben wird.


----------



## Eirikraude (1. Juli 2006)

-=Blackjack=- schrieb:


> Jo kommt bei mir auch, würd gern wissen wann das behoben wird.



Oh ja.. dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!


----------



## eXodus (1. Juli 2006)

bei mir das selbe


----------



## Eldanesh (1. Juli 2006)

Manueller Upload
Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen:
[db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info="DELETE FROM cdb_talents WHERE CharID=379103 [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"][db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info="INSERT INTO cdb_talents(CharID,TalentID,Rank) VALUES(379103,564,2),(379103,563,5),(379103,1640,3),(379103,586,3) [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"]Skrul [db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info="DELETE FROM cdb_talents WHERE CharID=331627 [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"][db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info="INSERT INTO cdb_talents(CharID,TalentID,Rank) VALUES(331627,130,2),(331627,127,3),(331627,126,1),(331627,641,5),(331627,137,1)
,(331627,121,3),(331627,662,1) [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"]Drek [db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info="DELETE FROM cdb_talents WHERE CharID=332779 [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"][db_error: message="DB Error: unknown error" code=-1 mode=callback callback=myDBErrorHandler prefix="" info="INSERT INTO cdb_talents(CharID,TalentID,Rank) VALUES(332779,74,2),(332779,26,5),(332779,28,2),(332779,27,3),(332779,29,1) [nativecode=145 ** Table './db-0021-01/cdb_talents' is marked as crashed and should be repaired]"]Dontrollo

Kommt bei mir , wenn ich Daten manuel hochlade.
Denke , das es mit dem obengenanten Fehler zusammenhängt


----------



## Kedwana (1. Juli 2006)

Haben wohl ein SQL-Datenbank-Problem. Danach sieht es zumindest aus.


----------



## Levinethan (1. Juli 2006)

Jup bei mir das gleiche Problem ^^


----------



## Akatash20 (1. Juli 2006)

Jo, leider auch Probleme.

Upload funktioniert gar nicht mehr, bzw. beim manuellen Upload erhalte ich die schon genannten Fehlermeldungen.

Sämtliche Chars sind nur noch mit Name und V.Karte vorhanden.

Ärgerlich weil wir auch die GildenBank über Blasc laufen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand einen Tip zur Lösung hat wäre ich extrem dankbar....

(oder auch für jeden anderen Tip zum Thema Gildenbank)

Greetings

Akatash


----------



## B3N (2. Juli 2006)

Handelte sich dabei wohl um ein temporäres Problem, hab heute nochmal alles getestet und geprüft, finde keinen Fehlermeldungen mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
B3N


----------

